# Here is what I woke up to



## dragonfly princess (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 1, 2008)

Cool!  I really me it, COOL! 8)   

Paul


----------



## Tabitha (Jan 1, 2008)

Is that your 1st snow this year?


----------



## Mandy (Jan 1, 2008)

Looks about like my house. It's been snowing all week. I think I'm tired of this winter thing already. Isn't it almost spring yet?


----------



## pink-north (Jan 1, 2008)

Hahaha! That looks like my yard! It's been steady here since the end of November. My DH and I are betting on the last snowfall. I say May 2, 2008.


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 1, 2008)

Nope Tab it is like the 10th snowfall, but this is the most that we have gotten at one time.  I am glad I have boys to shovel!!!  

I can't wait until we move!  Not sure when that is going to be but I hope it is soon!!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 1, 2008)

Where you guys moving to, Dragon?


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 1, 2008)

Anywhere it DOESN'T SNOW!!!  We both like Arizona.  Its a dry heat!!!


----------



## Soapmaker Man (Jan 1, 2008)

Phyllis and I lived for a year in Phoenix!  Guess what, the first winter it snowed 4 inches!  It had not snowed in Phoenix in 40 years, and we came it snowed.  We moved 4 years ago to Florida.  There had not been a destructive hurricane through the Orlando area in 20 years.  Along came Charlie and 3 others that summer!  I swear, everywhere we move the weather hates us!  We decided to come back home to SW MO. and now it's so cold I can't be in my shop today, and this Saturday, it is going to be 62 degrees! :?


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2008)

COME TO CALIFORNIA! COME BE MY FRIEND! LOL


----------



## earthygirl (Jan 1, 2008)

I want snowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## gbtreasures (Jan 1, 2008)

Here in good ol PA., we haven't had a "bad" snow yet  this winter!!  I'm  8) 
with that!


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 1, 2008)

I would love to come back to Cali but the hubby would have an issue with that.  He doesn't like earthquakes.


----------



## pink-north (Jan 1, 2008)

Hey earth you can take some of ours. I love the snow, but like getting buried in it. Both our vans have snow up to the hood right now.

The kids guage how good a winter it was, by how many days they miss school.  . I just saw the snowmobiles go by.

Last year we barely had any snow. I don't get it. :?


----------



## Bret (Jan 2, 2008)

We got 8-9 inches in NW IN. Started New Years Eve night, didn't stop till last night. Yuck. It's really pretty, but I hate snow.


----------



## Michelle1210 (Jan 5, 2008)

Soapmaker Man said:
			
		

> Where you guys moving to, Dragon?



HA!! I remember snow in phoneix, and I told my husband about how it snowed    he dosnt believe me


----------



## dragonfly princess (Jan 5, 2008)

Ok listen....in my pretty little rose-colored world, I NEVER SNOWS!!!!!!


----------

